# Can't Download Program Data



## zmerch (Jan 8, 2007)

This is on an "ancient" Philips 312 Series 1 TiVo that's been networked since Day 1 - it's gotta be close to 8 years now.

12 Feb 08 was my last successful program data - I've changed nothing in my network beforehand. The Tivo can see the network, heck I can traceroute to google or anywhere else you want. What I've done so far is:

1) Updated the firmware in my wireless router
2) reset everything back to factory default
3) Turned off all firewalls
4) put the Tivo in the "DMZ" where it's basically "right on the Internet"
I have telnetted to my TiVo from several different servers in different cities. It's not a connectivity problem.

Yes, I've even unplugged the TiVo instead of just rebooting it.

To recap:

My PC's and the TiVo sees the network & the Internet just fine. (I'm posting this from another machine on the same network.) Other than totally reconfiguring my network due to the TiVo box, nothing changed beforehand to stop the downloads; and putting the TiVo on the DMZ still doesn't fix the problem - All I get is "Connecting..." for quite a long time; then "Failed. Service Unavailable."

I'm at wits end & ready to build a MythTV box.

If you need more info, I'm happy to provide. I can (obviously) provide login access to my TiVo if that will fix the problem. Just don't tell me to use a phone line - I've never had access to a local number from TiVo, hence voiding my warranty straight off with the network card. I'm not spending $13/mo in long distances charges to justify my $13/mo to TiVo.

Thanks,
Roger "Merch" Merchberger


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought you would surely get some help from the folks here. Sorry for the bad advice.

Rereading your post, all I can do is speculate that either TiVo changed something on the server side that no longer supports network connections of series 1s with network cards hacked in, or your ISP has closed some ports or made other changes that are blocking the connection. I was hoping some of the experts here would help you out. Maybe if you call your ISP and ask a lot of detailed questions, you might be able to make some progress.

Good luck,

CuriousMark


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I know it's not a solution, but have you tried calling in via phone? (just to verify the communication CAN go through)

What version s/w are you running?


----------



## sooner (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm having the exact same problem. My Tivo (TCD24004A) is wirelessly connected through a Linksys router and adapter and has worked flawlessly for years. Now all of a sudden I'm getting "Failed while configuring" errors. I've reset and rebooted everything including cable modem/router/adapter/and Tivo. I've disconnected everything from my router except the Tivo in case two things were trying to access the same IP address - but that didn't help.

I've even gone back to a phone connection, but now it too will not work and gives me the same error - "Failed while configuring".

Whenever I test the connection whether by network or phone - its tests just fine. It's just once you get to the configuring stage - it fails.

I can connect to the Tivo just fine. It is assigned an IP address. And I can telnet into the Tivo using Putty just fine and do a directory listing, for example.

So what in the world is wrong? It's almost like my Tivo subscription has been suspended or something. I own a lifetime subscription which I bought several years ago. 

My Tivo died within the first few months and ended up having to hack into it to get it back up and running. That was 3 1/2 years ago. I stopped software upgrades at that point so I'm still at version 4.0.1b-02-2-240. I'm thinking Tivo must have just recently done something that is preventing me from downloading new TV guide information. That last update I successfully received appears to have been February 22nd or 23rd.

Any help on these matters would be greatly appreciated!!! 

- Chris


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

sooner said:


> I stopped software upgrades at that point so I'm still at version 4.0.1b-02-2-240.


That's your problem. You need to upgrade.


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> That's your problem. You need to upgrade.


Pray tell, how does one upgrade when one cannot get the box to connect? CATCH-22!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Disable the upgradesoftware=false flag (if there), and let it call home by phone, serial PPP, or an older ethernet adapter.


----------



## SubEffect (Oct 23, 2006)

My 240 is doing the same thing.

The only mod I've done to this model is a primary hard drive replacement about 2 years ago, but it's been checking in with TiVo servers its whole life. Our software version was definitely 9.x and it was working fine until we decided to update the channel lineup.

Ever since the N18 network failure, it's been stuck in guided setup. I don't want to hack it to get it "working" though. I tried calling TiVo but of course, they know the HD was replaced (it was dying and I wanted more space anyhow so I just bought a new one instead of having them service it). What they couldn't answer is if they disabled me. 

Has anyone been cut off by doing a HD upgrade? As in, not being allowed software updates from TiVo? They still get my money each month so I can't see why they would care.


----------



## sooner (Jun 18, 2004)

You could always head over to tivo.com and check to make sure your service hasn't been cancelled. That was one of the first things I did, but my lifetime service was still in-tact and my account is still active.


----------



## sooner (Jun 18, 2004)

Well, I guess I'll be the first to say I solved my problem. After upgrading the software from 4.01 to 9.1, I can once again successfully download program data. Everything seems to be in working order except for my USB network adaptor. But I've been wanting to upgrade to Tivo's network adaptor and get a 2.0 rather than 1.1 connection.


----------



## SubEffect (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of giving this a try since I can't get warranty support. If you would kindly drop me a link to the procedure you did I would appreciate it. I know there are a lot of resources here but I just want to be able to talk to the TiVo and either disable that update flag or just update it in another way.

Thanks


----------

